# Do you keep a guitar (or two) in the lving room?



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I suspect many of us do. 
I usually keep an acoustic and an electric close by. I play the electric unamplified during evening television with my wife or the acoustic fo rplaying if there is a set amount of time where there is nothing either of us are watching. When I get a block of time alone, I play the electric through the amp.

here's my current setup - it changes every couple of weeks or so. Well actually, the piano pretty much stays where it is 

View attachment 4753


View attachment 4754


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's what I have in our family room right now. I normally just have the acoustic but just got the GB10 so it's up here too. The strat is a partcaster I finished putting together 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I live in a one bedroom apt. All of my guitars are in the living room.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope. Occasionally one might come up from downstairs but thats about it. But then I probably more room in the basement than Robert has in his apt..


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I keep a 00-18 in it's case behind the couch in the livingroom. Everything else is in the music room.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I keep one in our rec room but I am hardly down there any more. I also keep on in my office.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

What's a livingroom?

Unless you're playing guitar - you're not living.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> I live in a one bedroom apt. All of my guitars are in the living room.


Me too. I can stand in one spot and cook dinner while going to the bathroom and playing my guitar all at the same time without moving my feet. Well, not quite, but I do leave an almost undetectable Eco-footprint.

And all my gear is within easy reach.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have an electric within an arms reach of my living room chair (which I play unplugged) for when i just want to noodle or pass the time, and a 12 string acoustic in the next room for when I want to sing along. Don't usually make it down to the music room unless I have people over to jam or I'm serious about making some noise (I'm home alone)


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

everything is in the music room.
but i really should have one either in the living room or the bedroom.
so often, there's just something i want to work out, but then it's ALL the way downstairs.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't keep any guitars where my cats can get to... way too much chance for damage. So... keep a Seagull S6 in my home office for when I'm bored, or too lazy to go downstairs to the mancave... All the good stuff is in the basement...including enough soundproofing to keep the wife happy.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Beach Bob,



Beach Bob said:


> I can't keep any guitars where my cats can get to... way too much chance for damage. So... keep a Seagull S6 in my home office for when I'm bored, or too lazy to go downstairs to the mancave... All the good stuff is in the basement...including enough soundproofing to keep the wife happy.


Sorry to hear about the concern with the cats. Mine have always been respectful of my guitars.

Respectful and curious.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Once in a while, I play my guitars in the living room or the kitchen but when I'm done they go back to sleep in their cases in their room.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

-ST- said:


> Mine have always been respectful of my guitars.
> 
> Respectful and curious.


Cute pic. Our cat is quite well-behaved around my guitars. She will often use one of the cases as a launching pad to get onto the bed.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I spend my time downstairs in the rec room, the amps are set up here.

Two electrics out all the time. There's a five rack for guitars and basses without cases.
An acoustic and a nylon stringer are in their case down here too.
The rest are in cases upstairs in a spare room.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I keep 4 in my living room and 4 in my upstair office, my downstairs office is for business only so when I get bored with the business stuff I go up the stairs to play and I have some stored at someone else's house .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've kept them in the living room, bedroom, basement, computer room, office, den, spare room, rec room, music room, etc.

Probably everywhere but the bathroom (Too much humidity) and kitchen (Too much food & sticky & oily stuff)

Currently I don't have any in the living room, but it's happened.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi zontar,




zontar said:


> I've kept them in the living room, bedroom, basement, computer room, office, den, spare room, rec room, music room, etc.
> 
> Probably *everywhere but the bathroom* (Too much humidity) and kitchen (Too much food & sticky & oily stuff)
> 
> Currently I don't have any in the living room, but it's happened.


but you could do this in there.


[video=youtube_share;TrlH_ytwEcA]http://youtu.be/TrlH_ytwEcA[/video][/QUOTE]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Woof, I have the same piano in my living room. Most of my guitar stuff is relegated to my garage/man cave, but recently I brought in a small amp and my Esquire.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All but a few of my instruments live in the living room. That's why it's called a living room, isn't it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, not usually. The living room in my house often has a TV running.

I prefer having a my guitars in my guitar cave.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> No, not usually. The living room in my house often has *a TV running.*
> 
> I prefer having a my guitars in my guitar cave.


We understand. That could be dangerous to the guitars.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

A crappy acoustic resides in the living room. The basement is where the electrics dwell. I prefer to get away form it all down there when I wanna jam out, anyways.


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

I keep most of my guitar stuff in the basement... but I usually leave a guitar sitting in the living room. Usually an electric (which I play unplugged to keep the noise level low)! 
My wife gets irritated by me. But I can't help it... I always strum and noodle. She hates it, when she is trying to read or watch tv.




Woof said:


> I suspect many of us do.
> I usually keep an acoustic and an electric close by. I play the electric unamplified during evening television with my wife or the acoustic fo rplaying if there is a set amount of time where there is nothing either of us are watching. When I get a block of time alone, I play the electric through the amp.
> 
> here's my current setup - it changes every couple of weeks or so. Well actually, the piano pretty much stays where it is
> ...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I usually have one hidden behind a chair in its case.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I kind of do, the view from the living room, looking down the hall.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Jim DaddyO,

Nice view entering the room.



Jim DaddyO said:


> I kind of do, the view from the living room, looking down the hall.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Right now there are 4 in the living room,if you mean the TV room ,which is in the basement.
Three in cases and one on a stand.
When it cools down and I fire up the woodstove,the acoustics will go back upstairs,


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nope.

I do keep one on a hanger in my office. I often pick it up and play when I am reading a long document or if I need to mull over a solution that I am working on.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

yep two a 6 and a 12 and when I feel like playing out there well its right there for insperation to play.ship


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Me too. I can stand in one spot and cook dinner while going to the bathroom and playing my guitar all at the same time without moving my feet. Well, not quite, but I do leave an almost undetectable Eco-footprint.
> 
> And all my gear is within easy reach.


About 8 years ago, we had a massive water leak from the ishwasher, that resulted in the floor and subfloor of our kitchen having to be replaced. In service of this, the major appliances in the kitchen were moved to adjacent rooms on the main floor.

I have an office off of our kitchen, where most of my gear, as well as my workdesk, components, and computer are situated. When my older son came home to find the fridge moved into my office, such that a person seated at the computer could simply reach beside them and open the fridge to get whatever, his response was "SWEET!!".

As much as it would be nice to have a guitar or two in the living room, guitars are incompatible with the shows my wife likes to watch, and she does the brunt of the watching. As a result, my guitars are split between my office and the garage...as are the amps and pedals.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> We understand. That could be dangerous to the guitars.:food-smiley-004:



LOL, nah, just a matter of manners.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

My kids are 3 and 5 -- the only guitar in the living room is their little nylon string kid guitar. And after seeing the abuse it gets there's no way there'll be any other guitars in the living room in the foreseeable future!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> My kids are 3 and 5 -- the only guitar in the living room is their little nylon string kid guitar. And after seeing the abuse it gets there's no way there'll be any other guitars in the living room in the foreseeable future!


Liam is 5? Holy crap. Did I drink a keg of Nyquil or something?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Liam is 5? Holy crap. Did I drink a keg of Nyquil or something?


Ha! I say the same thing every day! I blinked and he grew up. They're both full fledged human beings now with very distinct and clearly expressed opinions on all kinds of subject matter!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm planning on getting a couple wall hangers to hand on my sigerette cabinet


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

ssydor said:


> I keep most of my guitar stuff in the basement... but I usually leave a guitar sitting in the living room. Usually an electric (which I play unplugged to keep the noise level low)!
> My wife gets irritated by me. But I can't help it... I always strum and noodle. She hates it, when she is trying to read or watch tv.


My bride reads, crushes candy's and watches tv at the same time? I noodle on a unampllifed electric in the living room with her, we are both good with it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I usually have 1-2 in every room of the house, but the shitter.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> ... but the shitter.


Consider a Les Paul Jr and some big ass tweed amp.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Consider a Les Paul Jr and some big ass tweed amp.


My office/studio is within a patch cord from the shitter. I can hear the my SF Twin loud and clear from there.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I usually keep one or two acoustics in the living room, except when we have company or a Christmas tree. During the day, I like to practice there rather than the music room because the light is better and I can look out the big window while I'm playing. I can also play while waiting for students to arrive - I can't always hear people arriving when I'm in my music space.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Liam is 5? Holy crap. Did I drink a keg of Nyquil or something?


How old is Liam now?

The power of necro threads.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> How old is Liam now?
> 
> The power of necro threads.


I would say he's probably a teenager - wow time flies.

In the spirit of the thread, I keep a half dozen guitars and a small amp (Vox AC10) in the living room during the winter months when my man cave is too cold.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

I keep a $100 Yamaha plywood classical gtr in our very dry living room. It gets knocked over about once a month. Everything else is in cases in the basement music ”room“ (a 9x9 unfinished space that once was a coalbin).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not in my living room but the dining room which is currently my office.
Taylor GS Mini
Epiphone Dobro Hound Dog
Squier Mini Jazzmaster


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I was about to say, no, but I did when I was single lol....except, my kid has her cigar box guitar that we built together in the summer, in our living room...so, it can be done. But the WAF is very low.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I keep my pianos in the living room and the parlour (front room). Sometimes guitars as well but I only have two at the moment. Often, though, the tele and deluxe reverb sit in the kitchen so I can noodle and work on my slide playing while I cook. That's where it is now while the dobro is getting a setup.


----------

